# Wood-Mizer LT15 Bandsaw mill - $4300 Craigslist



## czeigler

WOOD-MIZER LT15 Bandsaw mill. 15HP Kohler ( oil filter) electiic start,new battery,extra bed section. Will cut approx. 26" dia. x 16' long.( unlimited # of bed sections can be added) Cuts and runs GREAT. Very accurate.Lumber needs very little planning. Includes manuals, 10 blades ( 2-3 new, the rest were used but never re-sharpened) Wheels,tow bar, and extra levelers were added to increase mobility.( tires are not in great shape). User friendly mill to work with. Mill is set up and I will demo for you.( or you can run it ). We bought this mill to do a job in our business a while ago. The job was completed and we no longer have a use for it.( aside from people driving by and asking if we'll cut their tree into lumber for them). 

http://york.craigslist.org/tls/656633313.html​


----------



## zopi

Damn. you shoulda been here three months ago....:monkey:


----------



## big daddio

you ought'a buy that one for your daughter there zopi. just think, twice the production. [better make that shed bigger]


----------



## aquan8tor

Damn I wish I had the money. My lady lives in PA, and I sure would love that!


----------



## TNMIKE

*Why hasnt someone bought this?*

Looks like a good deal to me


----------



## Boike

I have been thinking of buying a small mill to upgrade from my csm. Is this a fair price on this unit? What wear items do you need to check on a simple mill like this?


----------



## zopi

big daddio said:


> you ought'a buy that one for your daughter there zopi. just think, twice the production. [better make that shed bigger]



yah..gotta make it bigger anyway...buyin' a tractor and backhoe over the next couple weeks. 

heh...stealin' it is a better term...94 Long 2360 w/700 hours, a 72" bushhog
finish mower 3 bottom plow and a fixerupper sprayer....$5500

New taylor backhoe fer $3500...mama wants a new foundation under the house


----------



## Sawyer Rob

zopi said:


> yah..gotta make it bigger anyway...buyin' a tractor and backhoe over the next couple weeks.
> 
> heh...stealin' it is a better term...94 Long 2360 w/700 hours, a 72" bushhog
> finish mower 3 bottom plow and a fixerupper sprayer....$5500



I'm starting to see those Longs forsale CHEAP around here.... Now that the company is bankrupt and pretty much gone, parts may be an issue in the future, and no one wants an orphan...

No offence, but they weren't exactly a high quality tractor in the first place....

Rob


----------



## aquan8tor

Boike said:


> I have been thinking of buying a small mill to upgrade from my csm. Is this a fair price on this unit? What wear items do you need to check on a simple mill like this?





Well, I'm not an expert on the "bigger ones", even though this is a small one; I'd make sure the bearings on the wheels are good, and the tension mechanism will get the blades TIGHT, and that they track right, and adjust okay. Check the rollers on the bottom of the carriage, that they roll straight. Engine problems are easier to fix, IMHO, but make sure that it starts easily & everything; carb problems can always be fixed, but make sure it runs smooth otherwise. Hope you get it; I'm jealous if you do.




Hey zopi; congrats on the new tractor, no matter what kind it is. A tractor is a tractor!! I can't wait til I get my own place; I decided at almost 30 to go back to school, so I'm a renter for a while more.....just 2 more years of school. I'll probably be at least 35 before I become a homeowner though DOH!.


----------



## zopi

Sawyer Rob said:


> I'm starting to see those Longs forsale CHEAP around here.... Now that the company is bankrupt and pretty much gone, parts may be an issue in the future, and no one wants an orphan...
> 
> No offence, but they weren't exactly a high quality tractor in the first place....
> 
> Rob



Parts are not too difficult to find...there are alot of crossovers...

I must say, however that the executive echelon at Farmtrac...uhhhh...sucks.

for the light work I will do with it...I doubt it will be much of a problem..


----------



## zopi

aquan8tor said:


> Hey zopi; congrats on the new tractor, no matter what kind it is. A tractor is a tractor!! I can't wait til I get my own place; I decided at almost 30 to go back to school, so I'm a renter for a while more.....just 2 more years of school. I'll probably be at least 35 before I become a homeowner though DOH!.



Thanks..I'll finally have something that will turn my flail mower...maybe I can get ahead of the bloody vegetation here...I've got some Va creeper that can outrun a slow chicken....


----------



## big daddio

i got introduced to a long tractor the at the same time as a frick sawmill. an older gentleman who sawed in his back yard. ain't gonna say how long ago [sounds like the rest of us, don't it?] had a front end loader on it. pick up any log we hauled in...........how many tractors that make there zopi?


----------



## zopi

big daddio said:


> i got introduced to a long tractor the at the same time as a frick sawmill. an older gentleman who sawed in his back yard. ain't gonna say how long ago [sounds like the rest of us, don't it?] had a front end loader on it. pick up any log we hauled in...........how many tractors that make there zopi?



Three...the Long (gonna pick it up tomorrow I hope..) a '49 Farmall C (can't run a place without a Farmall) and a Oliver Super 55, which will very shortly be for sale. contrary to popular belief, one can have too many tractors..


----------



## MJR

That old C should be close 3000 pounds wet weight with 18hp. Try to find a tractor today with that much iron in that hp class. It is one great machine.


----------



## zopi

MJR said:


> That old C should be close 3000 pounds wet weight with 18hp. Try to find a tractor today with that much iron in that hp class. It is one great machine.



yeah it is...it's got a hydraulic three point that the original owner put on it..it's a little beast with a two bottom plow. So is the Oliver...


----------



## lueders

*wood mizer*

Hello,
you have what I am looking for, however, I am in Montana, and you are in PA? Is that correct? Is it possible (price effective) to ship this to MT? If you have any ideas please advise. Thank you.
Jim Lueders
406-529-6919
[email protected]


----------



## peter9150

*I'm new to posting but lt15....*

I'm new to posting but would like to know if the mill is still available--i;ve been looking at buying this exact model--I have land in ny that has sawmill written all over it... Peter 203-235-5688 or cell 203-314-5714--call me






czeigler said:


> WOOD-MIZER LT15 Bandsaw mill. 15HP Kohler ( oil filter) electiic start,new battery,extra bed section. Will cut approx. 26" dia. x 16' long.( unlimited # of bed sections can be added) Cuts and runs GREAT. Very accurate.Lumber needs very little planning. Includes manuals, 10 blades ( 2-3 new, the rest were used but never re-sharpened) Wheels,tow bar, and extra levelers were added to increase mobility.( tires are not in great shape). User friendly mill to work with. Mill is set up and I will demo for you.( or you can run it ). We bought this mill to do a job in our business a while ago. The job was completed and we no longer have a use for it.( aside from people driving by and asking if we'll cut their tree into lumber for them).
> 
> http://york.craigslist.org/tls/656633313.html​I'm new to posting but would like to know if the mill is still available--i;ve been looking at buying this exact model--I have land in ny that has sawmill written all over it... Peter 203-235-5688 or cell 203-314-5714--call me
> 
> 
> http://images.craigslist.org/01011101150301161420080425efd8a20bb0I'm new to posting but would like to know if the mill is still available--i;ve been looking at buying this exact model--I have land in ny that has sawmill written all over it... Peter 203-235-5688 or cell 203-314-5714--call me
> 
> 606ea39000ccfe.jpg
> 
> I'm new to posting but would like to know if the mill is still available--i;ve been looking at buying this exact model--I have land in ny that has sawmill written all over it... Peter 203-235-5688 or cell 203-314-5714--call me


----------



## czeigler

This was not mine, just a post I came across on craigslist.


----------



## DebbieB

*Hello Is this Wood-Mizer still for sale if so I'm interested. 724-528-1366...........*

Is your Wood-mizer still for sale? I'm interested. Call me Deb @724-528-1366




czeigler said:


> WOOD-MIZER LT15 Bandsaw mill. 15HP Kohler ( oil filter) electiic start,new battery,extra bed section. Will cut approx. 26" dia. x 16' long.( unlimited # of bed sections can be added) Cuts and runs GREAT. Very accurate.Lumber needs very little planning. Includes manuals, 10 blades ( 2-3 new, the rest were used but never re-sharpened) Wheels,tow bar, and extra levelers were added to increase mobility.( tires are not in great shape). User friendly mill to work with. Mill is set up and I will demo for you.( or you can run it ). We bought this mill to do a job in our business a while ago. The job was completed and we no longer have a use for it.( aside from people driving by and asking if we'll cut their tree into lumber for them).
> 
> http://york.craigslist.org/tls/656633313.html​


----------



## gr8scott72

DebbieB said:


> Is your Wood-mizer still for sale? I'm interested. Call me Deb @724-528-1366



Welcome to the board but uhm, read the post just above yours. It wasn't even his. It was just an ad on craigslist that he spotted.


----------



## Ted J

There doesn't seem to be a shortage of sawmills for sale as 
here's a few more listed on craigslist:
>>>>>>>NOW... none of these are mine, your on your own!!!!<<<<<< 

LT30 Woodmizer Portable Sawmill - $5000 (Palestine) http://dallas.craigslist.org/sdf/grd/1862263904.html

Norwood Sawmill - $7500 (Sherry, WI ) http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/tls/1874937341.html

NORWOOD Model 2000 SAWMILL Brand New! - $4500 (WNY) http://buffalo.craigslist.org/grd/1891055442.html

norwood sawmill - $3500 (niagara) http://buffalo.craigslist.org/grd/1851915840.html

Norwood LumberLite 24 Band Sawmill - $3500 (Coram, MT) http://kalispell.craigslist.org/grd/1861450424.html

Sawmill Norwood LumberMate2000 - $6500 (Branson,MO) http://denver.craigslist.org/bfs/1924179564.html

Hudson Sawmill - $3900 (Oswego) http://syracuse.craigslist.org/grd/1928413592.html

2002 Diesel Sawmill - $16505 (White River Jct. VT) http://nh.craigslist.org/tls/1930071393.html

SAWMILL, BANDMILL,PORTABLE - $8900 (COLUMBIA) http://columbiamo.craigslist.org/grd/1930155124.html

Woodmizer Sawmill - $15000 (Central Vermont) http://westernmass.craigslist.org/grd/1925716892.html

woodmizer sawmill - $7500 (newark, vt) http://burlington.craigslist.org/for/1917748047.html

Sawmill For Sale!! - $2195 (Connecticut) http://newlondon.craigslist.org/for/1914154010.html

Sawmill For Sale!! - $5995 (Illinois) http://springfieldil.craigslist.org/for/1888573229.html

PORTABLE SAWMILL -34" slabs - $9950 (HASTINGS MN) http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/grd/1894343682.html


----------



## gemniii

DebbieB said:


> Is your Wood-mizer still for sale? I'm interested. Call me Deb @724-528-1366



Did you realize the thread was started over two years ago?

Did you look at the thread for the new Harbor Freight mill?


----------



## cbman

*lt15 interested*

id love to buy it contact me at 512 983 6223 chad


----------



## mtngun

This is a hilarious thread. :msp_flapper: :msp_flapper: :msp_flapper:


----------



## oldsaw

Yeah, a bit low on the attention quotient.


----------



## gemniii

It's a good reference for old prices.


----------



## suhail

*Lt15*

Please inform how many LT-15 you have and how old they are and the condition of each. Please inform your best price if I buy all of them. Please inform you can pack all these LT-15 on pallets for easy shipping and in me the pallet size LxBxH so that I can request shipping quotes. Please inform zipcode where all thes LT15 are located. Please send photos of all the LT-15 to my email : [email protected]


----------



## GeeVee

The SPAM Collectors don't even CARE how old the ad is, though some replies indicate they are real people, just not very observant. 

Invariably, these sleepy-heads will wind up with only parts of fingers, if they ever get a WM....

Too Funny


----------



## rarefish383

suhail said:


> Please inform how many LT-15 you have and how old they are and the condition of each. Please inform your best price if I buy all of them. Please inform you can pack all these LT-15 on pallets for easy shipping and in me the pallet size LxBxH so that I can request shipping quotes. Please inform zipcode where all thes LT15 are located. Please send photos of all the LT-15 to my email : [email protected]



I'll go 2 bucks more for each one just to keep them in the country, Joe.


----------



## Chris Ross

This thread can be a great source for old chainsaw images. Since the deal was already ended, I think it is better to look for such deals somewhere else.


----------



## Willh5080

This small sawmill is much better than the common chainsaw that I have (i have GreenWorks chainsaw. first one here https://www.bestadvisor.com/electric-chainsaws )! Where can i get a sawmill?


----------

